# Ann Barnhardt: ON 401KS



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*

From an e mail ...

http://westernrifleshooters.wordpress.com/2012/08/03/barnhardt-in-re-401k/

From Ann Barnhardt:

ON 401KS
POSTED BY ANN BARNHARDT - AUGUST 3, AD 2012 7:26 PM MST

401k plan of attack:

1. STOP MAKING CONTRIBUTIONS if you haven't already.

2. Liquidate it. Pay the "penalty". Would you rather pay a penalty or have it all stolen? Or possibly replaced with a "government savings account" comprised of Treasury paper which will probably default or be confiscated long before you are ever allowed to "tap it", and will NOT be able to be passed to your heirs should you croak, but will instead be resorbed back into the collective? Oh, and don't bother whining to me about the "tax consequences". Paying income taxes to this satanic baby-killing Christ-hating government is now, absolutely MORTAL SIN. Why, why, why would you pay taxes?

3. If you can't liquidate it, take out a loan on the balance. Take out the maximum possible loan, and then set up the repayment schedule on the longest possible term.

Now, let's talk about all of you out there who are not permitted by your employer to liquidate your 401k. That decision rests with the PLAN ADMINISTRATOR, who is your employer, be it an individual or a board.

What kind soulless, psychopathic monster would refuse to let their own employees have access to their own money? What POSSIBLE reason could there be for a business owner or a board to refuse to fill out a few forms, sign at a few documents and just let people have their own money?

If your employer will not let you out of your 401k, you need to sit down and think long and hard about who you are working for, and why you are working for them, because they are, by definition, bad people.

Finally, what lesson can we learn from this? How about this: If you don't have access to something, if you cannot take physical possession of it, if all you have is someone telling you that they are taking care of your money, which you cannot touch or have access to - THEN IT ISN'T YOUR MONEY, AND IT NEVER WAS. In short, you have been conned.

If your employer won't let you liquidate your 401k, that means that your employer has CONNED YOU by telling you that they were paying you a wage of X, when in reality it was less than X by the amount of your 401k contribution amount. Go sit down and figure it out. Back out your 401K contributions off the top of your pay as if they never existed. THAT is your actual wage, if your employer refuses to let you out. Would you have ever agreed to work for that wage?

For those of you who come out on the other side of this collapse and war, you must always remember that if an asset is not FULLY liquid and available to you, then it isn't really yours at all, and you have to assume that all such arrangements are nefarious and must be rejected.*


----------



## oneblackgsx (Aug 14, 2012)

HozayBuck said:


> *
> 
> From an e mail ...
> 
> ...


Don't you have to pay taxes on your withdrawls?


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

> Don't you have to pay taxes on your withdrawls?


Yes, Standard taxe rates plus a 10% penalty!


----------



## oneblackgsx (Aug 14, 2012)

So to some up the article; you should take all your money, stop paying taxes, and flee the country! 

Really though, in the beginning aren't 401k's better for the the employer and employee than the government? They both get a tax break on putting money in. I understand why the government gives the tax break. Why wouldn't they? If you have contributed a total of $200,000 over your life time and it grows at 10% rolleyes let's say it ends up being $220,000. The government gets to tax the 220 instead of the 200. 

Isn't that right? You just hope you're in a lower tax bracket


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

Colour me a distrusting, suspicious sort, but I get an uneasy feeling about 401K's. I contribute funds, and an employer matches those funds to an agreed level. Hmm, I've always thought that nobody gets something for nothing , unless someone, somewhere, sometime is getting nothing for something.
Corporations don't do anything "out of the goodness of their hearts." A 401k plan benefits the Corporation much more than paying an wage slave a pension. 
Being self employed, I'll save some money, and put in into a money making business, thank you very much. JA


----------



## prep4life (Jul 16, 2010)

No, Ann didn't say anything about fleeing the country.
She's right about the 401k's. The gov has been looking at them for awhile now. I figure the time is about right for them to decide that the stock market is just too dangerous for us 'regular' folks & they need to help us out by "regulating" those 401k's. Just you wait & see.


----------

